# piranha or amazon settings, anyone have pics?



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I was planning on trying to aquascape my tanks a bit. I planned to add some bubble maker rails under all the sand. a good 2inch bed of natural pool filter sand, add in some amazon swords, maybe a hygro (did I say that right?) and a sweet piece of driftwood that I could settle some java moss onto. I figured this would look amazing. but I wanted to look at some natural piranha settings, piranha planted tanks and just general amazon aquascaping. to source more ideas and get more creative. any ideas, suggestions, or references? thank you for your input.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

michaelj said:


> I was planning on trying to aquascape my tanks a bit. I planned to add some bubble maker rails under all the sand. a good 2inch bed of natural pool filter sand, add in some amazon swords, maybe a hygro (did I say that right?) and a sweet piece of driftwood that I could settle some java moss onto. I figured this would look amazing. but I wanted to look at some natural piranha settings, piranha planted tanks and just general amazon aquascaping. to source more ideas and get more creative. any ideas, suggestions, or references? thank you for your input.


Im a big fan of rocks in my tanks. If you are going with sand I recommend you use flourish tabs on your swords, you will see a big difference. How much light will you be running and will you be using co2. What size tank? Now this is your tank so do what you may but I would not use are under the sand. To me when it comes to scaping, it just looks cheesy. But hell what do I know it might look badass. Post pics.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

those look awesome. i particularly like the first tank.


----------

